# craftsman snowblower



## Mr Budget (Oct 8, 2005)

Do you guys think this is a good price for a craftsman blower i have a chance to buy it from one of my lawn care clients for $500.00 it is a 10 horse 36" 2 stage ele, start 2 rev. gears and 6 forwards gears it also comes with track drive.
It looks to be in very good condision, the owners are getting to old to handle this unit any more they say it has very little time used on it. Is this a good unit? and at that price i"m in michigan {northern}


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Sounds real good for a 36 incher!


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Go check it out and you decide. I have a 9 hp craftsman I bought new last season and don't find it easy to handle because of the way you have to hold the levers down to engage the unit...the clutch lever on my harley is smoother! Go try it out if you haven't already and you'll see what I mean. At first try it seems easy, but after awhile it gets tedious.


----------



## Mr Budget (Oct 8, 2005)

:waving: thanks for the replys, I will try it before i buy it but if it fits me i think i will. i have priced them new and used and it seems to be a good deal. now i would be able to offer a new service to my clients.


----------

